# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Espresso Corinto [Avenir - Shahrazad]

## a.molos

Απο το φύλλο της Ναυτιλιακής-ναυτεργατικής του Ιουνίου του 1976. Εγκαινιάζεται η νέα σύνδεση Ελλάδος (Κόρινθος)- Ιταλίας (Μπρίντιζι) με το πλοίο Espresso Corinto (ακολουθεί και το σχετικό άρθρο).

espresso korinto.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

¶ψογος ο a.molos, πολύ καλή δουλειά. Συλλεκτικό το υλικό, αναμφισβήτητα!!!!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Απο το φύλλο της Ναυτιλιακής-ναυτεργατικής του Ιουνίου του 1976. Εγκαινιάζεται η νέα σύνδεση Ελλάδος (Κόρινθος)- Ιταλίας (Μπρίντιζι) με το πλοίο Espresso Corinto (ακολουθεί και το σχετικό άρθρο).


Aααα, το πανεμορφο AVENIR της CNM (Compagnie de Navigation Mixte). To 1976 μετονομαστηκε σε Espresso Corinto, αλλα παροπλιστηκε το 1981. Πουληθηκε σε Αραβικη εταιρια το 1984, μετονομαστηκε σε SHAHRAZAD, και την επομενη χρονια (22-9-1985), βουλιαξε στην κοντα στην Jeddah, μετα απο φωτια (21.28N/39.03.36E). Μια αλλη φωτο του πλοιου εδω.

----------


## a.molos

Και ποιανού άλλου θα ήταν η φωτό σαν Espresso Corinto ? Προσωπικά πάντως το πλοίο μου άρεσε πολύ και η πλώρη του μου θύμισε τον μεγάλο Ποσειδώνα του Μουλόπουλου (γαλλικό προφίλ!).

----------


## sea_serenade

Πραγματικά, η γαλλική φινέτσα του πλοίου φωνάζει απο μακρυά. Σίγουρα στις μέρες του θα αποτελούσε κόσμημα για κάθε λιμάνι.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και ποιανού άλλου θα ήταν η φωτό σαν Espresso Corinto ? Προσωπικά πάντως το πλοίο μου άρεσε πολύ και η πλώρη του μου θύμισε τον μεγάλο Ποσειδώνα του Μουλόπουλου (γαλλικό προφίλ!).


Ασχολιαστο! Γι'αυτο δεν ειπα τιποτα!!  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν πολύ μικρή δεν είναι η εισοδος του γκαράζ; αραγε χωραγε να περάσει φορτηγό;

----------


## esperos

> Σαν πολύ μικρή δεν είναι η εισοδος του γκαράζ; αραγε χωραγε να περάσει φορτηγό;


Το  γκαράζ  του  ήταν  μόνο  για  ΙΧ  αυτοκίνητα  άντε  και  κανένα  τροχόσπιτο.  Κάπως  σαν  τα  γκαράζ  των  ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ  και  ΑΠΠΙΑ.  Ένα  pure  carferry,  που  δούλεψε  στην  συνέχεια  σαν  κρουαζιερόπλοιο.


E. CORINTO.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το  γκαράζ  του  ήταν  μόνο  για  ΙΧ  αυτοκίνητα  άντε  και  κανένα  τροχόσπιτο.  Κάπως  σαν  τα  γκαράζ  των  ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ  και  ΑΠΠΙΑ.  Ένα  pure  carferry,  που  δούλεψε  στην  συνέχεια  σαν  κρουαζιερόπλοιο.


I have never understood how poorly prepared some companies are to throw a lot of money away and come up with impossible schemes, without really checking the available market...  The route that was selected by _Espresso Corinto_ was simply the impossible dream (Corinth-Italy). _Didn't they do a feasibility study?_ And if they did whom did they ask? The mayor of Corinth? 

The Italian Websites have a lot about this. See for example http://www.naviearmatori.net/html/ve...-ita-23-0.html

A similar case was with the famous Volos-Tarsus route...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το  γκαράζ  του  ήταν  μόνο  για  ΙΧ  αυτοκίνητα  άντε  και  κανένα  τροχόσπιτο.  Κάπως  σαν  τα  γκαράζ  των  ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ  και  ΑΠΠΙΑ.  Ένα  pure  carferry,  που  δούλεψε  στην  συνέχεια  σαν  κρουαζιερόπλοιο.


Kατσε, και ο καταπελτης των COMTE DE NICE-CORSE, δεν εχω ακουσει οτι ηταν ο καλυτερος! Ισα ισα χωραγαν τα φορτηγα! Καπου ειχα διαβασει, νομιζω στον Εφοπλιστη, οτι εκει φορτωναν αποκλειστικα ΙΧ & μηχανακια. Να υποθεσω λοιπον, οτι το ΑVENIR, εκτος απο στενο καταπελτη, θα ειχε και ενα πολυ χαμηλο γκαραζ....

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ μου αρέσει η βαπόρα αυτή!!!!
Νέο θέμα λοιπόν για να μάθουμε φωτογραφικά και εγκυκλοπαιδικά περισσότερα!

----------


## esperos

¶ντε  Απόστολε,  αφού  σου  αρέσει,  εδώ  μια  φωτογραφία  και  τα  πλάνα  του  από  το  διαφημιστικό  φυλλάδιο  του  1981  όταν  δούλευε  σαν  κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

ESPRESSO CORINTO0001.jpg

ESPRESSO CORINTO0002.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Linz, παιζει να σκαναρεις το deckplan σε λιγο μεγαλυτερη αναλυση?? Very interesting!! 

Το AVENIR (MEΛΛΟΝ στα Γαλλικα?) ειχε κατασκευαστει στα Γαλλικα ναυπηγεια Forges et Chantiers de la Mediterranee στο La Seyne (#1373), που βρισκεται κοντα στη Μασσαλια. To πλοιο ειχε 2 10κυλινδρες F.I.A.T. (??) (15.027 ΒΗΡ), που του εδιναν ταχυτητα 21,5 knots. Δρομολογηθηκε μεταξυ Γαλλιας-Τυνισιας, το 1967. To καλοκαιρι του 1969, περασε στα χερια της Compagnie G&#233;n&#233;rale Transm&#233;diterran&#233;enne. Προς τα τελη του 1975, τεθηκε προς πωληση, και αγοραστηκε απο την Tirreno Express, με εδρα το Cagliari. Ξεκινησε δρομολογια τον Απριλη του 1976 μεταξυ Κορινθου-Μπριντεζι, και απο το 1981, ξεκινησε κρουαζιερες απο τη Βενετια. Προς το τελος της ιδιας χρονιας, παροπλιστηκε στη La Spezia, οπου παρεμεινε μεχρι την αγορα του απο την Marininvest Founds (?), που το μετονομασε SHAHRAZAD (Shahrazad λεγοταν η γυναικα που ελεγε τα παραμυθια στον Βασιλια, απο το παραμυθι _1000 & Μια νυχτες_), και το δρομολογησε στην Ερυθρα, μεταφεροντας προσκυνητες. Σε ενα απο αυτα τα ταξιδια, πηρε φωτια στη Jeddah στις 22.9.85 & βουλιαξε.

Οταν κατασκευαστηκε, ειχε χωρους για 940 επιβατες (384 κρεβατια), και μετεφερε 130 ΙΧ.

----------


## Ellinis

Στις κρουαζιέρες του θα το αντικαθιστούσε το Riviera, έτσι θα ονομαζόταν το Reina del Mar. Τελικά δεν προχώρησε το σχέδιο. 
Την Trans-Tirreno την είχε ο περίφημο ελληνο-ιταλός Μαγκλιβέρας, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## esperos

To  πρόγραμμα  κρουαζιερών  του  1979  της  ΤΤΕ  περιελάμβανε  και  τα  δύο  πλοία  και  το  ESPRESSO  CORINTO  και  το  ΡΙΒΙΕΡΑ  το  πρώτο  σε  επταήμερες  κρουαζιέρες  και  το  δεύτερο  σε  δεκαπενθήμερες  με  αφετηρία  και  τα  δύο  την  Βενετία. Σωστά,  Ellinis  για  τον  πλοιοκτήτη  τον  αείμνηστο  Σπύρο  Μαγκλιβέρα  με  καταγωγή  από  την  Κεφαλονιά,  είχα  την  τύχη  να  τον  γνωρίσω  προσωπικά  και  συνομιλήσω  ναυτιλιακά. Μία  φωτογραφία  ρετουσαρισμένη  από  το  διαφημιστικό  φυλλάδιο  του  ΡΙΒΙΕΡΑ.  
Αγαπητέ  ΙΑΛΥΣΣΕ,  ζητώ  συγγνώμη  αλλά  αδυνατώ  να  ανεβάσω  τα  πλάνα  με  μεγαλύτερη  ανάλυση  μάλλον  δεν  τα  καταφέρνω :Sad: 


RIVIERA.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αγαπητέ  ΙΑΛΥΣΣΕ,  ζητώ  συγγνώμη  αλλά  αδυνατώ  να  ανεβάσω  τα  πλάνα  με  μεγαλύτερη  ανάλυση  μάλλον  δεν  τα  καταφέρνω


Linz, ξεχασα οτι τα αρχεια πρεπει να ειναι 1000x1000 pixels διαστασεις. Γι'αυτο δεν τα καταφερνεις! Thanks παντως!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ  ΙΑΛΥΣΣΕ,  ζητώ  συγγνώμη  αλλά  αδυνατώ  να  ανεβάσω  τα  πλάνα  με  μεγαλύτερη  ανάλυση  μάλλον  δεν  τα  καταφέρνω


Esperos, what I do when I have a similar program is to open the .jpg document and using "select" pullout some of the information, then save it, then try to upload it using the 1000x1000 maximum. It works well and I do not lose clarity

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εγκαινιάζεται η νέα σύνδεση Ελλάδος (Κόρινθος)- Ιταλίας (Μπρίντιζι) με το πλοίο Espresso Corinto


Και σχετικο φιλμ απο το τοτε Εθνικο Ιδρυμα Ραδιοφωνιας και Τηλεορασεως εδω http://www.ert-archives.gr/V3/public...&act=mMainView

----------


## a.molos

Η νέα ιστοσελίδα της ΕΡΤ με το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο είναι ένας πραγματικός θησαυρός, που μας καλεί σιγά - σιγά να τον ανακαλύψουμε !
Λάβετε θέσεις !

----------


## Νάξος

Ένα επιεικώς τρισχαριτωμένο βαπόρι. Με ωραίες, απαλές γραμμές και ισορροπία. Εύγε φίλοι μου για τις φωτογραφίες και τις πληροφορίες σας. Τι καλά που θα ήταν να είχαμε και σήμερα μία σύνδεση Κορίνθου-Ιταλίας;

----------


## Ellinis

Mιας και το ξαναθυμηθήκαμε, ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο το 1984/85 έξω από τη Ρόδο ως αραβικό SHAHRAZAD.

Τα σινιάλα μου θυμίζουν αυτά της Star Navigation που είχε ναυλώσει το MEDITERRANEAN STAR το 1986.  Μήπως σε αντικατάσταση του SHAHRAZAD που είχε χάθηκε το 1985;

shahrazad.jpg
πηγή: Steamboat Bill

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στα ψηφιοποιημένα *"Επίκαιρα"* υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί θησαυροί.
Μεταξύ αυτών δεν λείπουν και τα εγκαίνια του *"Espresso Corinto"* στην *Κόρινθο.*

*"Εγκαίνια της ατμοπλοϊκής γραμμής Κορίνθου – Πρίντεζι με τη δρομολόγηση του οχηματαγωγού «Espresso Corinto».*

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1913&thid=4452

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Mιας και το ξαναθυμηθήκαμε, ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο το 1984/85 έξω από τη Ρόδο ως αραβικό SHAHRAZAD.
> 
> Τα σινιάλα μου θυμίζουν αυτά της Star Navigation που είχε ναυλώσει το MEDITERRANEAN STAR το 1986.  Μήπως σε αντικατάσταση του SHAHRAZAD που είχε χάθηκε το 1985;
> 
> shahrazad.jpg
> πηγή: Steamboat Bill



Το ιδιο απο την αρχικη καρτποσταλ με καλυτερα χρωματα...

Shahrazad.jpg

----------


## despo

_photo 007 (1).jpgΚαι αυτή απο δημοσίευμα του τύπου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε, αλλά αυτό είναι το Espresso Cagliari  :Wink:

----------


## despo

Εχεις δίκιο - είχα την εντύπωση οτι η Trans Tirreno Express είχε δουλέψει με ένα μόνο καράβι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Εάν δεν απατώμαι, η TTE ήταν η αρχική εταιρεία 2 εκ των 4 αδερφών που κατέληξαν μετέπειτα στην Adriatica.

----------


## esperos

> Εάν δεν απατώμαι, η TTE ήταν η αρχική εταιρεία 2 εκ των 4 αδερφών που κατέληξαν μετέπειτα στην Adriatica.


στό!


Σωστό!

----------


## Rasa Sayang

An original deck plan from AVENIR as built:

Avenir DP.jpg

Copyright by Collection GΓ©rard Gumuchian http://www.paquebots.net/

----------

